# I don't know what to do next



## Handbag (Sep 10, 2013)

My husband is great mostly but...
Before we were married, I was a social butterfly and expected that I wouldn't be as much after marriage due to us moving to another state, because I was leaving everyone else I knew behind.
What I didn't expect was a change in his attitude. Where before he would seem happy enough following me around to friends or my family's houses, or doing the occasional dinner- now he seems totally different. 
He was never a social person and doesn't have a large number of friends. But before he would laugh and seem relaxed, now he hardly speaks, or rarely cracks a smile when he is in the company of my friends, or my family. 
Nothing at all has happened in the time between seeing each other to getting married, and we rarely see my friends and family now due to distance. I am always courteous and happy to be around his family and friends and I always make an effort where his loved ones are concerned.
I find myself feeling more and more hurt by his behaviour and I think about it constantly even though we don't see my friends and family maybe once a month.
I have tried to discuss this with him, but he gets defensive and says that I am making it up and that he doesn't act cold.
I am not imagining this. My friends and family have all commented about it, asking if he is ok and I have had to provide excuses like he is unwell. It has gotten to the point where no one will stay at our house because they feel unwelcome.
I am close to my friends and family so this is destroying me. The other 99% of the time he is perfect so I don't know what changed. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Depression?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Handbag (Sep 10, 2013)

LongWalk said:


> Depression?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, I don't think so. He is perfect every other time, I mean he is great and I am so happy with him. Apart from this. I kind of wish it was depression so at least I would have SOMETHING to fix. It can't be a control issue, because he is happy for me to go out for lunch with a couple of girlfriends occasionally. :scratchhead:


----------

